# Anyone ELSE (in our group) have to work the 4th of July?



## mmmarvel (Jul 3, 2012)

Just need to whine a bit.  As some of you know, my job is construction inspector at an airport; some things are like what most of you do, some aren't.  I can't red-tag, but I CAN shutdown a job site if I deem something a health/safety hazard.  I can also, literally, barr someone from a job site and I have airport security and the police department to back me up (they can show up in less than 2 minutes).  I don't have a certain number of inspections to do per day, I may be observing 2, 3 or more projects, but they are all within a 5 mile radius (or less).  I've always described the position as one with lots of authority and little responsibility, in that if I miss something, 90% the time, it's NOT my bad, the contractor was suppose to do whatever, if I missed it, so, the contractor was STILL suppose to do something and he is held responsible for it (not me for missing it).

So now comes the other side of the coin.  The project that I'm presently working on is in high gear as the airport has asked the contractor to complete the project 2 months earlier than originally scheduled, and the contractor agreed.  Thus, we are working during times that we would normally NOT work, including 4th of July.  Another aspect is that I do get overtime when needed on this job AND on July 4th it will be double time.  I will be done before fireworks time, but I won't be doing my all day BBQ thing.

Anyone else working the 4th?  And cops, firefighters and news reporters don't count.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 3, 2012)

no, but i have in the past to get the wiring a day ahead on real tight schedule college renovation. when it's necessary, i'll do it. it all works out in the end. sounds like you'vr tgot a good gig. is this an "owners rep "sort of deal?


----------



## jpranch (Jul 3, 2012)

Kind of, sort of. Still working on forming Region II and I really need to go through the draft bylaws one more time. I will be working on our (City of Gillette) adoption ordinance for the 2012 codes. Perhaps I can talk my wife into driving tomorrow so I can go through that stuff on the way?


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 3, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> no, but i have in the past to get the wiring a day ahead on real tight schedule college renovation. when it's necessary, i'll do it. it all works out in the end. sounds like you'vr tgot a good gig. is this an "owners rep "sort of deal?


Basically, I work for the Houston Airport System.  I represent the Airport System on the various upgrades and projects that we do to upgrade/update the airport.  It goes for demolition and rebuilding of runways and taxiways to building of new structures included terminal and gate upgrades/build outs, repair of roadways coming into and going through the airport.  Repair of buildings when we have things like hurricane IKE come through.  They are counting on my background to be able to read blueprints, observe work and know when there are problems/potential problems; with my observation of safety being primary.

And JP - take a day off my friend, good Lord, it's a holiday, celebrate our country's birth while you still can.  Lord knows when they will find a reason to take THAT way from us as well (or limit it so bad that it's a moot point).


----------



## pwood (Jul 3, 2012)

i have to work too. It is work cooking the perfect ribs and having the beer at the perfect temperature. i try to have the ribs at the point where the meat almost falls off the bone and the beer is 1 degree away from chunking up. It can be stressful but my work in the inspection field has given me the mental fortitude to tough it out! :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, I'm working the same schedule as pwood.............


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 3, 2012)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> good Lord, it's a holiday, celebrate our country's birth while you still can.  Lord knows when they will find a reason to take THAT way from us as well (or limit it so bad that it's a moot point).


Amen to that!


----------



## pwood (Jul 3, 2012)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> And JP - take a day off my friend, good Lord, it's a holiday, celebrate our country's birth while you still can. Lord knows when they will find a reason to take THAT way from us as well (or limit it so bad that it's a moot point).


 a case of the tea pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2012)

Not working

BUT, the cities around here are shooting fireworks on July 3rd not 4th

That is UNAMERICAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 4, 2012)

pwood and fatboy - THAT was the work schedule that I was hoping for.  It doesn't show up on the paycheck, but it helps mentally.

cda - that's just a preview, the real thing will happen today.

pwood - regarding the tea pot and the kettle remark - whatever you say, have a wonderful 4th regardless.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 4, 2012)

County government here so I am off on major holidays barring some type of disaster. I am working on the farm however. Just let the chickens out to scratch around. Dad is bringing me a hay elevator that he bought at an auction last weekend. Early Christmas. Chaching.


----------



## peach (Jul 4, 2012)

mercifully, no... there is much I could do, but I'm not that busy tomorrow, so it can ALL wait.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 4, 2012)

Not this one.

  But there ain't no such thing as a paid holiday around here.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 5, 2012)

Yup.... worked another holiday.......and shift differential or bonus time not included - regular pay rate........

Let see who else can be added to the workers on July 4th......

Doc

Nurse

Santitation workers

paramedics and EMT

Water treatment plant operators

dispatchers

power plant operators/maint

communication technicians

7/11 food store operators

sales people

military

security companies


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 5, 2012)

Greetings,

Yep, I worked hard. Got up at 5:30, loaded the boat with beer, live bait, wife, daughter and commenced to tackling the fish in San Antonio Bay. Tough fishing fishing day though. Only caught a few. Came home, cleaned fish and boat, took a 3 hour nap, and woke up to some of Dearly Beloved's kickfanny fish tacos.

BS


----------



## beach (Jul 5, 2012)

I always have to work on the fourth, while my family and friends party at my house....it's just part of the job!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 5, 2012)

> Let see who else can be added to the workers on July 4th......


All those who work the national parks around the country

Up at 6:00 am 42 degrees not a cloud in the sky

Drove to Glacier National Park where there was still plenty of snow on Logans Pass

Did one short hike (5 mile)

During the day we saw 5 black bears, deer, elk a coyote and what most of the tourist thought was a wolf (coyote #2)

Talked to a lot of people from all over this country and some from other countries. All where awed by the beauty of this park and what they had seen while driving and vacationing across this great country.

Montana is described as the "Last Best Place"

I believe that describes America also. As citizens of this country we have the greatest freedoms on this earth and that all started with the signing of the Declaration of Independence. Take time to slowy read it,  http://www.ushistory.org/declaration/document/


----------

